
SpaceX plans to start offering Starlink broadband services in 2020 - danhak
https://spacenews.com/spacex-plans-to-start-offering-starlink-broadband-services-in-2020/
======
zamadatix
I really hope this kind of thing takes off. As it stands right now ~2,000 of
our ~2,600 addresses have a hard time getting a diverse secondary circuit and
when they do it is either really expensive or so slow/unreliable it's only
really useful to verify it's the main circuit that is down not the power.

